# Où se trouve mon interpreteur Python ?



## smog (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé et j'utilise python 2.7 avec l'IDLE "standard", sans soucis. Celui-ci "trouve" le 2.7.

Je souhaite utiliser maintenant un autre éditeur (APTANA 3).

Par défaut, celui-ci lance l'interpréteur PYTHON 2.6 que j'ai aussi (dans la bibliothèque, avec 2.4 et 2.5);

Je voudrais lui spécifier l'emplacement de la version 2.7 (et de la 3.2 que je viens de télécharger).

Mais je ne trouve pas le chemin vers la localisation de ces deux interpréteurs ; ils ne sont pas au même endroit que les versions 2.4, 2.5, 2.6... Sans doute parce que je les ai installés en dehors d'une mise à jour système ???

Savez-vous où ils se trouvent ? Spotlight ne me dit rien...

Merci à vous !!


----------



## smog (20 Janvier 2012)

Et pourquoi spotlight ne me dit rien ???

Help !!


----------

